# Do my rats love me?



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

Sometimes I think they've learned to trust me and my husband, sometimes I'm not so sure. They're very happy sleeping in my hoodie or in a sleeve or somewhere else inside my clothes, I often take them out of their cage when I'm on the computer so they can run around a bit (my husband doesn't want them free ranging as he doesn't want them pooping or peeing where we can't see) so I put a sheet over the sofa and let them run over me and the couch. They often jump across to the table where the pc is (sometimes deactivating WiFi without me noticing LOL) and investigate the computer, mouse etc. They'll run over my lap, pick up something to eat and nibble it on my arm, climb up my chest to get behind my neck for a nap and sometimes sniff my ear, making me laugh each time. 
They'll let me pet them even when they''re eating or drinking, will lick cream cheese or yogurt off my fingers and if they're looking sleepy, sometimes they'll fall asleep as I stroke their cheek. Bubble was sleeping so soundly this morning that he kept sleeping even as I stroked his back and belly and cheek...he was so adorable I couldn't resist!
All this makes me think they're already affectionate and happy (I've had them since just before Christmas). But sometimes they'll run away from my hand and it takes them a long time to come out of the cage by themselves...in fact in order to give them some out time I often just resort to picking them up! They don't wiggle or anything so I don't think they mind...what do you guys think? I'm about to order a clicker too, do you think it's too soon to start training? nothing too fancy, just learning their names and to come when called etc....


----------



## kimowen (Aug 20, 2010)

your lucky!!! i have my first rat lea and ive had her for a few months and she doesnt do that stuff. she will not go into a hood or sleeve she hates it. she likes to be on my shoulder but what she really wants is to run off and peep in and out of from under the night stand. she hardly ever will except and eat food out of her cage. so i cant use food to get her to come to me or to try to train her. i can rubb all over her and she loves it but only in her cage. when shes out all she wants to do is run to her fav corner or under her table shes likes and just run out now and then to see me most of the time. and i got her just last summer sometime i dont remember when though.i think your rats are great and your doing very well compaired to me and lea. i will be getting her a friend soon so maybe itl help.


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sure a buddy would help, from what I've read rats are very nervous and insecure if they're all alone! A trick I read somewhere is to pick up your rat and handle her for at least 20 minutes (because they can't sustain fear for so long...after a while they physically can't handle being afraid and so the fear goes away). You have to time it, and keep your hands on her constantly. You can pet her or just hold her or tickle her etc, I guess even if it's in the cage it's OK as long as it's constant 20 minute hand-on attention every day. For at least a week I think. I hope it works! I guess I just want too much too soon :


----------



## rodentmom (Jun 3, 2007)

How old are they? Maybe the behavior you're looking for is seen in older rats. Young ones are so hyper and definitely have to build trust. Sounds like you're doing a great job with them and that they definitely trust you quite a bit. I'm a new rat mom (have only had my rats a few days-they are 6 weeks old and hyper!) and am learning as I go!


----------



## kimowen (Aug 20, 2010)

yes ive also read that you should hold them like 20-30 min a day for fear reasons. i hole lea everyday all the time and for more than 20 mins at times. i let her out to free roam all the time. i also take her on my shoulder at the computer and let her on me and the comp desk, although she now does jump down and runn around and under stuff. just talked with the hubs and we will be getting another rat as soon as we have the money. prob next pay check


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

My boys are 2 months old and I've had them for almost 3 weeks...I am absolutely in love with them (and have just spent an obscene amount of money on them for a huge new cage and toys and stuff) but it's frustrating sometimes not knowing if I'm doing something wrong...I'm not sure if they have a balanced diet, everytime I pick them up from the cage I worry that I should let them come out on their own and Bubble is sneezing...although luckily he seems to be sneezing less and less so hopefully the change of bedding has helped. I also worry about Squeak as everyone says that chirping sounds and small squeaks are signs of respiratory infections...but the vet said he was fine and I'm quite sure they're just sounds he makes to communicate excitement or to attract attention...but what if I'm wrong??? See? Frustrating!!! :


----------

